# Reunite with USA family in Netherlands during Covid



## jordidejong (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi, 
I have a question from my wife who is a Dutch/American living in the Netherlands.
Her dad is Dutch living in the USA and her mom is American living in the USA.

Until recently only her dad is allowed to visit us in the Netherlands but her mom could not because of travel restrictions.

Here they talk about the changed exemptions from the travel ban:








Travelling to the Netherlands from abroad


The Government of the Netherlands has decided to lift the European Union (EU) entry ban for the Netherlands as of 17 September 2022. Given the current epidemiological situation in the Netherlands, the Government feels that for entry to the Netherlands the EU entry ban is no longer proportional...




www.government.nl





But I can't find the line that says her parents are allowed to visit her in the Netherlands...
Can you help me find it if it's there? 

Her father doesn't want them being rejected at the airport.
Thanks a lot, it would mean so much for my wife to see her mom again after such a long time.

Kind regards,
Jordi


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is quite a bit of discussion about this in some of the EU country forums. The EU travel ban still applies, though most countries have specific exceptions for their own nationals or those with residence permits - in both cases, the assumption is that they are "returning home." 

There is lots of talk, however, of re-opening the EU (in general) for "tourists" starting at the end of June. (In connection with the issuance of the EU "health pass" - which is supposed to be made available to Americans as well as Europeans living overseas. Negotiations are in process I hear.)

Can you wait until July or August perhaps? Things may be a whole lot clearer by then - or even by the end of June when there should be more information about the lifting of the EU travel restrictions.


----------



## jordidejong (Jun 3, 2021)

Bevdeforges said:


> There is quite a bit of discussion about this in some of the EU country forums. The EU travel ban still applies, though most countries have specific exceptions for their own nationals or those with residence permits - in both cases, the assumption is that they are "returning home."
> 
> There is lots of talk, however, of re-opening the EU (in general) for "tourists" starting at the end of June. (In connection with the issuance of the EU "health pass" - which is supposed to be made available to Americans as well as Europeans living overseas. Negotiations are in process I hear.)
> 
> Can you wait until July or August perhaps? Things may be a whole lot clearer by then - or even by the end of June when there should be more information about the lifting of the EU travel restrictions.


Yes I figured we'd have to wait a little longer, but was just hoping I had missed some info. Today another 20 countries have been allowed EU entry. Can't believe people from China can come, no pcr test required, and the whole of South America (like Brasil where things were bad) and not USA yet. Anyway, thanks for your reply. Things will progress quickly in the coming weeks I'm sure.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

France just announced some changes, starting June 9th. Basically, the US is considered an "orange" country (traffic light system). For an orange country: Everyone still needs a negative Covid test for entry. Those who are fully vaccinated no longer need to show a "compelling reason" for coming to France. 

For those not vaccinated, they need the negative Covid test, plus they need a "compelling reason" to visit and they will have a 7 day quarantine on entry.

Depending on your mother-in-laws vaccination status, there might be a way if they travel via France. Though waiting a few weeks longer might ultimately be the easiest way to go.


----------



## MorganJ (Jun 5, 2021)

jordidejong said:


> Hi,
> I have a question from my wife who is a Dutch/American living in the Netherlands.
> Her dad is Dutch living in the USA and her mom is American living in the USA.
> 
> ...


I am counting on this to apply: 
*Nationality and right of residence*

*You are a national of an EU or Schengen area country.* Your family members may also travel to the Netherlands if they are travelling with you or are joining you in the Netherlands. Read the rules for family members.
If you wife's father maintains his Dutch passport, I read this sentence that his wife may travel with him.
Good Luck!


----------



## jordidejong (Jun 3, 2021)

There was an update so I guess they are good to come over now:

*Flight bans*
From 1 June 2021 there are no longer any flight bans. The flight ban that expires on 1 June applies to India, South Africa and all countries in Central and South America. Travellers from these countries will still be subject to the EU entry ban after 1 June. This means they may enter the European Union (including the Netherlands) only if they qualify for an exemption for the travel ban.


----------

